# Hamburger Freeridespot an der Kuhtrift legalisieren!!!!!!!!!!



## Technokrat (8. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Leser, 

in Harburg, an der Kuhtrift (Heimfeld) ist über die letzten Jahre ein geduldter Freeride/Enduro-Spot entstanden. 
Im Herbst 2012 wurde das Gelände an einen Privatmann verkauft. 
Jetzt soll alles, was dort gebaut worden ist, abgerissen werden. 
Um dieses zuverhindern und den Spot zu legalisieren, gründe ich diese Interessengemeinschaft für den Zweck (Freeide/Enduro Sport Kuhtrift).
Wichtig ist, das wir, die da fahren und bauen oder fahren/bauen wollen, mit einer Stimme sprechen und den Kontakt zu Behörden/Besitzer/ Sportvereinen evtl. der Politik suchen. Mit dem Ziel das dort weiterhin gefahren darf. 
Je mehr Fahrer wir sind, desto größer ist Wahrscheinlichkeit, dieses Ziel um zusetzen, da wir nur zusammen eine Macht haben. 
In den letzten 30 Jahren habe ich so viele Spots in Harburg/Hamburg kommen und gehen sehen.  
Allerdings sind wir in Hamburg, solch eine große Gruppe und es gibt nur so wenige wirklich offizielle Spots. Das muss sich ändern, da es nicht sein kann, das es für uns keine offiziellen Bewegungsräume gibt.  

Mein Plan:  
Schritt 1: Alle die dort fahren oder fahren wollen und Verantwortung übernehmen, sollten sich dieser Gruppe anschliessen. 
Deshalb bitte ich euch unter [email protected] "SOFORT" eure Kontaktdaten mit Name, Adresse, Alter zu hinterlassen.

Schritt 2: Wir müssen uns so schnell es geht treffen, um eine gemeisame Vorgehnsweise ab zustimmen. 

Schritt 3: Eine Vetretergruppe muss sich mit den Verantwortlichen zu Verhandlungenn treffen.  

Alles weitere wird dann besprochen.  

So Leute macht mit, es geht um das was uns am Liebsten ist, das Mountainbiken im Wald in der schönsten Stadt der Welt. 


Gruß Matthias


----------



## Hanswurschtl (8. März 2013)

Moin!
Hat man dir weitere Info außer den Verkauf an Privat gegeben?
Die Behörden werden Informationen vorliegen haben zu welchem Zweck der Wald gekauft wurde (Eigenholzbeschaffung?).

Sollte es nur um Holzbeschaffung gehen kann evtl. auch eine Lösung mit dem neuen "Besitzer" besprochen werden.
Mit Glück hat derjenige Kinder, Enkel die selbst Interesse am MTB haben.

Sollte der Kaufgrund über Holzbeschaffung hinausgehen und ein generelles Betretungsverbot nach sich ziehen wäre die Interessengruppe die sich an einer Unterschriftensammlung beteiligen könnte sicher weitaus größer der dann zu erwartende Widerstand der neuen Eigentümer allerdings auch höher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Technokrat (8. März 2013)

Schaue mal was die Bürgerschaft dazu schreibt..... 

https://www.buergerschaft-hh.de/Parldok/Cache/4B82532D9315C351BF0107A0.pdf

Gruß
matthias


----------



## Technokrat (8. März 2013)

Schaue hier mal rein... 

https://www.buergerschaft-hh.de/Parldok/Cache/4B82532D9315C351BF0107A0.pdf


----------



## Hanswurschtl (8. März 2013)

Hi!
Der Link öffnet sich nicht und die PDF 4B82532D9315C351BF0107A0.pdf lässt sich über Google Suche nicht finden.
Kannst du den Link noch einmal posten?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Hanswurschtl (8. März 2013)

Hab nochmal die Hälfte deines Links + Kuhtrift eingegeben und ein paar Dinge gefunden:

http://www.spd-fraktion-hamburg.de/buergerschaft/kleine-anfragen/b/26525.html

https://www.buergerschaft-hh.de/Parldok/Cache/031349E0A315C351BF0107A0.pdf

http://www.soeren-schumacher.de/?p=4561

Solange der Flächennutzungsplan nicht geändert wird könnte das Gebiet demnach im jetzigen Zustand bleiben und eine Anfrage bzgl. der Downhillstrecke beim Verantwortlichen wäre sinnvoll, wenn dieser denn zu einem Gespräch bereit ist.

Vielleicht kann die zuständige Behörde schon einmal etwas zur Haftung sagen, denn das ist oft ein Argument für einen Wald"besitzer" (Wald/Natur zu "besitzen"...ich weiß nicht) Freizeitaktivitäten die gefährlich erscheinen einzudämmen oder bestimmte Waldgebiete (Gefahr durch Totholz) zu sperren.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Marcus_xXx (8. März 2013)

Also ich wäre dabei.. Leider komme ich bei fast allen Links ins "Nirvana", Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden..


----------



## Technokrat (9. März 2013)

Moin, ich hatte einfach die Begriffe, 
Kuhtrift und Verkauf gesucht und der Link kam raus. 
Gruß


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. März 2013)

Habe nun auch was gefunden.. Bis dato habe ich aber nirgends gelesen, das die gebauten Strecken da abgerissen werden sollen, der neue Eigentümer hat sich diesbezüglich nicht (oder zumindest nicht im Inet auffindbar) geäußert...


----------



## Technokrat (9. März 2013)

Ne aber einige Jungs, die auch da bauen, hatten
Mit dem Förster gesprochen. 
Der sagte das. 
Ich habe auch schon einen Kontakt zu einem 
Verein der Interesse hat mit uns was zu machen.
Gruß


----------



## Marcus_xXx (9. März 2013)

Naja ohne den Jungs oder dem Förster was zu unterstellen.. Aber solange es da keine "offiziellen" Beschlüsse bzw. Verbotsschilder etc. gibt, gehe ich davon aus das man da nach wie vor fahren darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Technokrat (9. März 2013)

da ich ja schon seit 30 Jahren Spots, wie an der Kuhtrift, kommen und gehen gesehen habe, gehe ich davon aus, das der Förster eines Morgens kommt und alles platt macht, ohne Schilder usw..  
Deshalb ist es ja so dringend dem gegen zuwirken, also Kontakt mit Ihm und den Besitzer auf zunehmen.
Ich hoffe, das wir nächste Woche schon die ersten Gespräche führen können.
Allerdings müssen sich noch mehr an der Unterschriftenaktion beteiligen. 
Bisher sind es ca. 6 Leute, das ist für Hamburg und der Menge hier im Forum echt wenig. Ich bin der Meinung, das hier alle Hamburger Freerider gefragt sind, da alle davon profitieren.
Den solch eine Legalisierung könnte auch eine Signalwirkung für andere Spots haben, ich denke da gerade an den Volkspark.    
Gruß


----------



## feluxe (10. März 2013)

Ich hoffe, dass sich bis jetzt mehr Leute gemeldet haben. Ich habe auch nochmal allen Leuten hier bescheid gegeben. Hoffe, dass das ganze läuft und glatt geht. Super, dass du dich da so engagierst Matthias!


----------



## DamianM96 (10. März 2013)

Hey, also ich habe auch mit dem Förster gesprochen, der meinte, dass die keine Haftung übernehmen wollen (wenn sich jemand verletzt usw.), deswegen wird das ganze abgebaut.
Ich werde euch sicher helfen.


----------



## net.novell (11. März 2013)

DamianM96 schrieb:


> Hey, also ich habe auch mit dem Förster gesprochen, der meinte, dass die keine Haftung übernehmen wollen (wenn sich jemand verletzt usw.), deswegen wird das ganze abgebaut.
> Ich werde euch sicher helfen.



Kann man das nicht mit eine Unterlassungserklärung (oder wie es immer heisst) umgehen? Wie z.B. bei Steinhöhe in Lüneburg?

P.S. Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Technokrat (11. März 2013)

Moin, die Steinhöhe ist vor ca. 3 jahren legalisiert worden. Alle die da immer fahren, haben sich dem ADAC als Verein angeschlossen. Über den Verein ist das Gelände / jeder der fährt versichert ( das ist bei uns immer das Wichtigste).
Der Besitzer / Förster ist, was Unfälle angeht, aus der Haftungspflicht.
Wer nun nicht im Verein ist, der muss das Schreiben unterschreiben, das du selber Verantwortlich bist.  
Bisher war die Kuhtrift im Besitz der Bundeswehr(oder so ähnlich) die hat das nicht interessiert. 
Jetzt hat sich alles geändert und der Förster/neue Besitzer ist in der Sicherungspflicht. Der will so das Risko nicht eingehen. 
Gruß


----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. März 2013)

Und was tun wir jetzt? Den ADAC anschreiben?  und wo/was ist die Steinhöhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Technokrat (11. März 2013)

Also, ich habe schon Kontakt zu einem Vertreter eines Vereins, der gleich in der Nähe ist. 
Die sind daran interessiert eine Bikegruppe zu gründen. 
Mein Weg wäre über den Verein das gelände zu bekommen. 
Gruß


----------



## Technokrat (11. März 2013)

Ach die Steinhöhe ist in Lüneburg, die haben dort vers. Trails im Wald von ohne Sprünge bis fette Dinger. Gib mal Saltcityrider ein. Auch haben die in der Nähe einen fetten Pumptrack mit kleinen Dirts und auf dem ADAC Übungsgelände ist auch was zum Fahren. 
Gruß


----------



## net.novell (11. März 2013)

Technokrat schrieb:


> Moin, die Steinhöhe ist vor ca. 3 jahren legalisiert worden. Alle die da immer fahren, haben sich dem ADAC als Verein angeschlossen. Über den Verein ist das Gelände / jeder der fährt versichert ( das ist bei uns immer das Wichtigste).
> Der Besitzer / Förster ist, was Unfälle angeht, aus der Haftungspflicht.
> Wer nun nicht im Verein ist, der muss das Schreiben unterschreiben, das du selber Verantwortlich bist.
> Bisher war die Kuhtrift im Besitz der Bundeswehr(oder so ähnlich) die hat das nicht interessiert.
> ...



Moin! 
Ja, stimmt! Vielleicht können wir uns auch in eine Gruppe/Verein organisieren, Kontakt mit Besitzer aufnehmen und, wenn er mit unseren Vorhaben einverstanden ist, ein Schreiben anfertigen und ein Paar Schilder aufstellen. Oder stelle ich mir das alles zu einfach vor?


----------



## net.novell (11. März 2013)

Technokrat schrieb:


> Also, ich habe schon Kontakt zu einem Vertreter eines Vereins, der gleich in der Nähe ist.
> Die sind daran interessiert eine Bikegruppe zu gründen.
> Mein Weg wäre über den Verein das gelände zu bekommen.
> Gruß



Super!
Ich freue mich auf weitere Info´s


----------



## Marcus_xXx (11. März 2013)

Same here!!


----------



## Daddelmann (12. März 2013)

Anschluss auch bei mir.


----------



## net.novell (14. März 2013)

Any news?


----------



## Technokrat (14. März 2013)

Neuigkeiten sind:
Ich warte auf einen Termin mit Förster und Verein.  Es haben sich ca. 20 Leute gemeldet. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## rudeturky (18. März 2013)

Hallo Mattias habe dir meine Adresse und weitere Kontaktdaten gesendet Gruss Timur


----------



## Technokrat (20. März 2013)

Kurze info: 
Es haben sie ca. 35 Leute gemeldet und ich habe bei allen Beteiligten (Förster/ Amt/ Besitzer) um einen Termin gebeten.
Leider noch keinen konktreten Termin.   
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## net.novell (4. April 2013)

Gibt´s was neues?


----------



## feluxe (4. April 2013)

Wie soll das denn dann laufen, wenn wir so einen Termin haben? Triffst du dich erstmal allein mit den Leuten um das zu besprechen, oder sollten wir da als geschlossene Gruppe auftreten um zu zeigen, dass das schon einige Leute sind, die den Spot nutzen?


----------



## Marcus_xXx (4. April 2013)

Ist eigentlich irgendwo zu sehen was diesen "Bereich" alles umschließt? Also rein landschaftlich, denn so wie ich das bisher gelesen habe, ist der Wald GEGENÜBER der Spots gemeint...


----------



## feluxe (5. April 2013)

soweit ich weiß handelt es sich um die waldfläche rund um die kuhtrift. Also ein kleiner Teil westlich der Autobahn und das Gebiet östlich davon, was den Spot mit einschließt.


----------



## rudeturky (24. April 2013)

Ich war grade am Kuhtrifft und sie haben alles plattgemacht,wirklich alles.Ich war echt erschüttert,kein kicker ist mehr zu benutzen,alles kleingesägt und aufgebrochen.


----------



## Basti74 (24. April 2013)

war heute auch da, alles platt.........
hab einige bilder gemacht wie es jetzt aussieht.


----------



## net.novell (25. April 2013)

Mist...


----------



## feluxe (3. Mai 2013)

Naja. Mal ganz ehrlich. Die meiste Arbeit war doch das Bäume zersägen. Das ist ein WE Arbeit, dann steht da fast alles wieder. Aber Ich würde damit lieber noch warten, bis Matthias das mit dem Verein geklärt hat. Sonst wird nachher nur wieder alles abgerissen!


----------

